# Nevada County Narrow Gauge Railroad Museum



## OURv (Jan 8, 2017)

Friends,

Join us as we visit the Nevada County Narrow Gauge Railroad Museum

in Nevada City, Ca. Bring your umbrella ! It will be a wet day !!








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## sophia james (Jan 11, 2017)

I personally like this place and visit 3 three times with my family at there. Now we are very busy in our work, hope next time will join you there. Thanks for the offer.


----------

